# Online Military Fiction



## towhey (27 Jul 2001)

Here‘s a question for everyone online...

About 5 years ago, I ran a private military newspaper in Ontario which included a serialized story about Canadian soldiers.  Part soap-opera, military action novel, ****ensian (and I must smile if the censor changes the great British author Charles ****ens‘ name to ****ens) kind of tale which appeared, one episode at a time in a monthly paper.

When the paper died, the story died.

I‘m considering resurrecting a similar military storyline on the web...  I‘m interested in your opinions...

Would you be interested in reading it?

If so, what topics, characters, concepts would be most appealing?  

Would you like to read a new episode weekly, daily, less often?

What kind of interactivity would you like?

Would you be interested in photos, video clips, audio clips to illustrate the story?  Do you have the technology to view/listen to them on the PC you normally use to access the net?

Any ideas, responses or opinions would be much appreciated -- through this forum or directly to mark.towhey@towhey.com

Thanks, in advance...


----------



## Harris (30 Jul 2001)

I‘d be interested in this project.  The more interactive the better for me.


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (3 Aug 2001)

I would like to see a weekly newspaper. I would want to see audio and video clips and illusrtations. In the content of the paper I would like to see things like updates to the CF, such as equipment and progress in missions, etc. Try reading one of Military.com‘s newsletter, very good quality.


----------



## bossi (9 Aug 2001)

What the blazes?
(or dare I say "what the D - I - C - K - E - N - S" with regard to the automated censor ... chuckle)


----------

